# Overheating Issues



## TopherFlame (Oct 11, 2010)

So I bought a 1985 z31 N/T a few weeks ago.

For the first few days, the car would just steam some antifreeze out of the reservoir after an hour of driving.

About a week after owning the car the alternator died.

Next, the fill neck under the radiator cap shattered. Fixed that with some JB Weld (temporary though, I don't have an actual welder), and then changed the radiator cap. Also decided to drain the antifreeze, pour in some stop leak, and add a new mixture of 80%water/20%antifreeze.

Then one week ago it started smoking from the passenger side of the engine, couldn't see exactly where it was coming from but an oil change and some $10 bottle of stop leak fixed that.



Now today, after running beautifully for the last week... No issues starting, overheating, smoking, or anything. The head gasket blew after only 10 minutes of driving.

I've heard of some issues with the temperature sensor on this car?

Also, I don't know the running temperature because the digital dash is not working.



Just looking for anyone with some experience on this car. Thanks


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Well.. Stop using "stop leak". That stuff destroys engines and radiators and heater cores. You've screwed something up with that crap.

ZBUM's New Nissan Z31 300ZX Homepage

Oh. And now that you've blown the head gasket, you're going to want to replace the whole engine, radiator, and heater core. So that's how you fix it.


----------

